# M3 DS Real/G6/M3i Zero Firmware v4.5 Beta E53



## tempBOT (Sep 29, 2009)

*M3 DS Real/G6/M3i Zero Firmware v4.5 Beta E53*
Game Fixes & New Feature!
              The M3 Team have released a new BETA update for their line of carts.

Changelog:
1. Added a new feature, RTG (Real Time Guide), accessible through the RTS Menu.
2. Fixed Soft Reset issues with Roary the Racing Car (E), DJ Star (E) and Pixeline: Magi i Pixieland (E).
3. Fixed RTS issues with Roary the Racing Car (E), DJ Star (E), Pixeline: Magi i Pixieland (E) and Professor Layton en de Doos van Pandora (N).
4. Fixed compatability issues with Josefine Skolehjelp Matematikk (O), Zorro Quest For Justice (E), Hardy Boys Treasure on the Tracks (U), Rhythm World (K), El Profesor Layton y la Caja de Pandora (S) and Princess in Love (U).
5. Updated the cheat database (26/09/09).

Please remember that this is a Beta, and could still have some problems associated with it (specifically the new RTG feature).







Download



Source

Contributed by Matt140​


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nooooo! Sorry guys, this isn't E52, it's actually E53!!
Could a Mod please change it?
Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Sep 29, 2009)

I know it's not listed, but does it solve the RTS issues with Mario&Luigi too? 4.4a had problems with it.
and what does this new RTG feature do?
thanks for the news!


----------



## Minox (Sep 29, 2009)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> Nooooo! Sorry guys, this isn't E52, it's actually E53!!
> Could a Mod please change it?
> Thanks,
> Matt.
> ...


It's a feature to view text files such as strategy guides in-game.


----------



## wchill (Sep 29, 2009)

The Cyclo keeps getting worse and worse by comparison.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 29, 2009)

nvm, someone already answered


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 29, 2009)

/facepalm
When will the M3 Team realize that Sakura is where their future is? Now I appreciate that they update their firmware, but they're treating Sakura like it's nothing but a gimmick. It's got the potential to be great, but come on - they gotta work on it!


----------



## raing3 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tempbot said:
			
		

> Added a new feature, RTG (Real Time Guide), accessible through the RTS Menu.


Aww... good work M3. It's nice to see them implement feature that was requested on their forum so quickly.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow finally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				wchill said:
			
		

> The Cyclo keeps getting worse and worse by comparison.



it seems all it has now is wii connectivity


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow soon the M3 is going to be better than CycloDS.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would be fine with touchpod if they had a faster way to get to the file you want to get to. I have problems trying to scroll through my 8gb of games... Great update though


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 30, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> NIIIIIIIIICE



On dsdatabase you sounded like your thoughts on it were like "Whatever" and here you're all like "HOLY CRAP NICE!"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 30, 2009)

i think it is a good thing to add RTG bcz rpg games esp require frequent looking at the faq

Quote - Those who have come alive out of a blood-bath live longer and have more children


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 30, 2009)

god damn it i love you you m3 team


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> it seems all it has now is wii connectivity



The EDGE has Wii connectivity too.
I've tested it.

Now the cyclo price is unfair.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL!

Cyclops got owned by M3!

Now only thing it needs is Wii Connectivity and this will be the best flashcard ever in a decade!
But anyways, does this fixes the HGSS freeze issue and KH 358/2Day issue?


----------



## aphirst (Sep 30, 2009)

Given that nowadays I only use Touchpod (Sakura GBA Save bugs - Long Story); this to me is made of win.

All we need now is a GBA Expansion that doesn't knock hours off of your battery life.


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 30, 2009)

They'll probably fix Kingdom Hearts and the M&L 3 bugs in the next non-beta update, as they have said they'll look in to it on their forums.

I suspect Sakura will be updated once all the major games have been fixed.

Edit: I think Kingdom Hearts has been fixed, but can anyone run M&L 3 with RTS enabled? I just get a black screen.


----------



## Pendor (Sep 30, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does the latest AKAIO build.


----------



## updowners (Sep 30, 2009)

.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw RTG and it me so happy.  Now to update sakura with this, but I have no problem with touchpod.


----------



## Matt140 (Sep 30, 2009)

RTG can be used with Sakura, Densetsu3000 has merged them here.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> RTG can be used with Sakura, Densetsu3000 has merged them here.


This makes me happier.  Damn that ninja, so pwns.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 1, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure EDGE is a Cyclo clone :\


----------



## Minox (Oct 1, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Matt140 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not RTG *for* M3Sakura, it's just an updated version of Touchpod in the M3Sakura package.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its built in the RTS menu which shows up on sakura when RTS is enabled  (in game)


----------



## Minox (Oct 1, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really? That I did not know, I stand corrected.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 1, 2009)

how do I use the RTG feature? is there a button I can assign to it like with soft reset or RTS?

speaking of RTS, I tried using it with M&L 3 (sw E53 beta) and if I assign it to L+R+Y or L+R+SL (btw, is that select?) I can't even boot the game, it gives me a black screen after "loading".
Did I do something wrong or it's a bug?


----------



## SushiTheLegend (Oct 1, 2009)

The download link is down, can anyone link me to an alternative download link? I tried doing some NZB method but I couldn't get that to extract. ^^


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 1, 2009)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> how do I use the RTG feature? is there a button I can assign to it like with soft reset or RTS?
> 
> speaking of RTS, I tried using it with M&L 3 (sw E53 beta) and if I assign it to L+R+Y or L+R+SL (btw, is that select?) I can't even boot the game, it gives me a black screen after "loading".
> Did I do something wrong or it's a bug?



The RTG feature is implemented in RTS, by clicking the "View Guide" option it loads a text file with the same name as the rom (must be in the same folder). And the black screen problem with Mario and Luigi is a bug with this release.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuck.

Download link is down...


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quick-zeno said:
			
		

> Fuck.
> 
> Download link is down...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4808


----------

